# Wax for Black



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi lads, my wife has given me a budget of 2k for a wax as a Retirement gift.

So which one will give me the best look for Audi S4 black metalic? Ta Guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

For 2K I think most will reccomend Zymol Vintage which has free refills. Only thing being that a wax really dosent do much in the way of a nice finish, it's all in the prep work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it's all in the prep. spend the money on some other nice products and you only need at most about £20 for a nice, easy to use wax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Tickle said:


> Hi lads, my wife has given me a budget of 2k for a wax as a Retirement gift.
> 
> So which one will give me the best look for Audi S4 black metalic? Ta Guys


Let me know when you are through with her , seriously though, £2k on a wax wont make the car look £2k better, if you have that kind of budget, then I would think about booking it in for a pro detail with full paint correction, inside and out and get a nice swisswax or zymol , you will still have plenty and plenty of change :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The type of car matters not, and in hoesty in terms of looks, your choice of wax doesn't really matter either. You could spend most of your retirement gift on a pot of wax, but it wont give you anything in terms of looks on its own...

The best results, on any car and any colour, come from the pre wax preparation - that is the washing, decontamination (detarring, removal of things like tree sap by claying), polishing (paint correction - has a huge effect on looks by removing swirl marks and burnishing the paint)... For your budget you could get a full range of products for all of this, including the wax and still have loads of change 

If I was buying a wax, I'd go for a durable wax - something like Collinite 476S or Meguiars #16. If I wanted to spend more, for whatever reason, then Zymol Glasur would be my choice... As above you could blow your whole budget on just a wax, I wouldn't say you'd get anything more performance wise from the product, but you'd get a fancy cotainer and the "feel-good" factor of ownng such a wax...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

4 pots of swissvax crystal rock AFTER A PRO PREPPING.
one layer every 4 months = 4 years x 4 pots = 16 years of wax
Thats my theory.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

So much choice, I have been reading the swisswax site and the zymol site about waxes.
What do you all mean prep? and not wax? Those two sites almost promise miracles with there wax. Im confused


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

All a wax is really is a protective layer for paint. You also have another type of 'protectant' called a sealent. Waxes are natural based where sealents are more man made. You need to prepare the paint before applying any wax as a wax will rarely make much difference to the finish.

Get a pro to detail your car properly and spend the rest of the £1500ish on products top keep your car looking good :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Prep, means preperation..

If you use say zymol on a non prepared car, ie, polished with a machine or by hand, you won't see any difference, well maybe very slight, and I mean slight..

On a well prpared car, most waxes will look similar, some more wet looking and some mirror looking, but other than the overall look of a wax on a car, any half decent cheap wax such as Meguiars #16 will look almost as good as a top end zymol..


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Just seen That Meguiars #16 on one of the shops on here. It was less than £12 I am now really confused. That one will give me just as good as the zymol one? As long as i get someone to machine polish my car?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Tickle said:


> Just seen That Meguiars #16 on one of the shops on here. It was less than £12 I am now really confused. That one will give me just as good as the zymol one? As long as i get someone to machine polish my car?


Indeed! 
Wax dosen't add much in terms of looks no matter what the manafacturer says. It's all down to what the paints like underneath the wax!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

correct. these expensive waxes are all about marketing. a wax is only as good as the prep before hand. a tub of megs #16 is cheap, lasts for ages and will just as good as anything else


----------



## Strokin04 (Sep 18, 2007)

Read through these threads posted by Dave and you will quickly see that prep is 95% of getting the car looking its best and the wax only offers slight improvements.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83207


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The fantastic looking glossy cars you see in The Showroom and The Studio here are achieved by polishing, not waxing.

Polishing is the process of rubbing and abrasive liquid against the paint to remove the swirl marks and light scratches. After polishing, the car will look fantastic.

To keep that fantastic look, apply a wax to the paintwork to act as a barrier against rain, dirt and other muck in the atmosphere and on the road. You will need to wash the car to get the dirt off, but the wax will still be there underneath protecting the paintwork. Careless washing will put fresh swirls and scratches into the paintwork - remember, you just paid to get these removed so this is one area you should spend your money and get it right.

I would suggest using a professional detailer to bring your car back up to near perfect - it should look better than a brand new car, since brand new cars are already covered in swirls and scratches. We see a lot of them here.

That should cost a few hundred, depending upon who you use - simply put, this boils down to the amount of time they spend on the car. Usually, a full correction will take 2-3 days depending on the size of the car. For that money, you should get close to perfect paint.

The remainder of the cash can be used to buy a suitable wax and maintenance kit for you to wash the car with and maintain the finish - this involves shampoo, a sheepskin mitten, a couple of buckets and a drying towel ... and possibly a spray to use after you have dried the car.

It is really nice to use a set of products from a particular manufacturer and it is nice to have some from a name. Swissvax and Zymol have been mentioned, but I would also cite Dodo Juice as one to consider - they do a range called 'Supernatural', which represents a very pure set of products.

Whichever you choose, get the shampoo, some wax and some sort of maintenance spray. I would talk to the detailer that you commission - their advice will be invaluable. They may well be able to get the right products in for you as part of the service.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> 4 pots of swissvax crystal rock AFTER A PRO PREPPING.
> one layer every 4 months = 4 years x 4 pots = 16 years of wax
> Thats my theory.


Are you saying you only get 12 layers of Crystal Rock a pot?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

your wife sounds amazing. I spend 50quid on a pot of wax and sleep outside with the dogs for a week! She has me sneaking around ordering stuff in the day and sending it to work. Ok rant over. I second the detail route. Get it done by a professional and spend some time with him so he can explain everything you need to know first hand. There will still be enough money left over to buy a boutique wax that will massage your fevered brow and some other products you need. Good luck in your quest, and may i suggest looking up blackfires products, v easy to use with a great look


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Are you saying you only get 12 layers of Crystal Rock a pot?


I would always quote minimum of 12 to 15 per pot dependant on car size that way people are not dissapointed when they get 20


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

You will be wasting 2 grand if you put it towards a wax


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As said get a pro to detail and paint correct the car then buy yourself a pot of Swissvax Best of Show to keep the protection up, you will not be dissapointed with BOS.


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

why don't you prep you car yourself??
since you're retired, you have a lot of time..

when the weather is nice (or you have to have a heated garage) just do it step by step..

first off you wash / de-tar / dry the car..
then you clay the car..

take a beer, en feel good about the shine you just brought (and pissed by all the swirls you can now clearly see)

get something like a das-6 polish kit, from youre favourite shop, with some pads / polishes..

and do panel at a time, inspect youre work with a brinkmann xenon torch, and keep going till you're car is almost swirlfree..

this process can take up to 3 day's or more, if it's the first time you do it.. but hey, you don't have to work!! take it easy! no hurry, you'll get there..

now, grab a finishing pad, and apply a glaze (dodo juice limeprime lite!! it's great! or poorboy's world blackhole if you have a dark/black car)

then... LOVE the shine!!

now you're at the point you can apply a wax....

now you have to make a choice, would you buy a wax that give's you JUST that BIT more shine, or go for that LONG LASTING protection??

personally, i would go and look for a decent zymol wax (glasur / concourse)
or swissvax BOS

if you only want some longlasting protection, it will come cheaper..
look for something like collinite 845/476 of meg's 16, or a sealant like wolfgang deep gloss sealant / cg's jetseal109 / gtechnique g1


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

hartzsky said:


> You will be wasting 2 grand if you put it towards a wax


i really don't think so..

waxing (for me) is a last step..
i did EVERYTHING to get it THIS good!
hours of machine polishing / claying...

now, for that little bit extra.. i need a wax...

something like zymol vintage, yes, it is expensive.

but.. if you look at the other side..

it's 22 oz, wich is ALOT (3 time's bigger then a normal zymol wax)
so at this point, the price of 8oz vintage is about 700 pounds..

it's empty (it will be at some point) you send it for a refill (wich costs about 200 pounds p&p / insurance)

then, 8oz vintage, is about 370 pounds..

see where i'm going to..

if you only, let it refil once, then approx 8 oz of vintage, is just as expensive as... something like swissax mystery


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

aron147 said:


> i really don't think so..
> 
> waxing (for me) is a last step..
> i did EVERYTHING to get it THIS good!
> ...


megs #16 - 11oz tub for £12


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes you do need a wax to protect the finish (or a sealant...) from all that hard work... it can be viewed as the icing on the cake and a lot of people like to go for a very expensive icing. It is much debated whether or not paying more delivers any on-paper performance benefits - for me, it certainly does _not_ in terms of looks as yu get the looks from the prep stage. In terms of durability, I am yet to see a "wax" outlast Collinite 476S and that includes waxes priced at four figures, so again, no on-paper performance benefit. To that end, I find it hard to recommend something other than 476S or Meguiars #16.

But, if you do want to spend more for whatever reason - feel good factor, other perceived benefits - then you can do, there are lots of options out there for you including Zymol Vintage which falls in and around your price bracket. If you want to spend £2k on a wax, on you go - I wouldn't personally, but that's just me


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you all so very much for your comments.

With regards to wax i had a look in the show room at great lengths and found Envy Valiting who is in my area ish and he used Crystal Rock and not cheap waxes.

But? DaveKG and Kev and most of you say Megs16 or 476.

So forget feel good factor and marketing which one would you use on your own cars?

Thanks guys


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a tub of Pete's 53 and a tub of Vics Concours.

Get a tub of megs 16 and use the remaining £1988 to get yourself a nice watch!


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you R32rob. I am also a great fan of watches.

Rolex
Tag
I have 3 of each. But Tag is my Fav. Dont know about you but i buy watches on looks and not Price.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Tickle said:


> Thank you all so very much for your comments.
> 
> With regards to wax i had a look in the show room at great lengths and found Envy Valiting who is in my area ish and he used Crystal Rock and not cheap waxes.
> 
> ...


Right now I am using Zymol Glasur - I have Zymol waxes, I don't use them on my details as I don't believe they offer my customers anything over and above Collinite 476S. In fact, I believe Collinite offers more in terms of durability, so offers my details more which is why I use it. But I'm also Scottish and nothing goes to waste :lol::lol: so I'm using up my Zymol and Swissvax waxes on my own car, but once they run out, it will be good old Collinite or Megs #16.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

So its the Labour not the wax? Do you Travel for work Dave KG ?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Tickle said:


> Thank you R32rob. I am also a great fan of watches.
> 
> Rolex
> Tag
> I have 3 of each. But Tag is my Fav. Dont know about you but i buy watches on looks and not Price.


Unfortunately not..... I buy watches to suit my budget, I'm working towards buying on looks and prestige though! :thumb:


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

My Fav Rolex is the cheapest one i have but do not tell my wife as she just spent 7k for my xmas gift Rolex.

But the Tag is still my no1


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Tickle said:


> My Fav Rolex is the cheapest one i have but do not tell my wife as she just spent 7k for my xmas gift Rolex.
> 
> But the Tag is still my no1


Im going to guess your fav..., Stainless Steel Submariner?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Let me know when you are through with her , seriously though, £2k on a wax wont make the car look £2k better, if you have that kind of budget, then I would think about booking it in for a pro detail with full paint correction, inside and out and get a nice swisswax or zymol , you will still have plenty and plenty of change :thumb:


What he said, its all in the prep, I have used zymol & raceglaze wax and werkstat sealant on my met black bm, both are great to use but both rely on prep though I do feel they all give very different finishes, I know others on here do not hold with this but each to their own as they say, my eyes tell me its different.

My car is well prepared before I get any comments otherwise.

Raceglaze makes it look the most like a solid black, zymol makes it look in between and the werkstat makes the flake really show so it does also depend on the end product.

unless you are doing shows then I would not spend that much on a wax, as others have said, get it prepared properly and use a good wax or sealant but the desired finish will be only seen by your eyes as everyone else will see something different, thats the way us humans work.


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

No one has mentioned Zaino and i have just read a few posts which say its very good.

Getting more confused now help


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> Im going to guess your fav..., Stainless Steel Submariner?


Yes it just seems to sit on my arm as if it was part of it. Can you guess my fav Tag? Mr Beany


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Tickle said:


> Yes it just seems to sit on my arm as if it was part of it. Can you guess my fav Tag? Mr Beany


hmm tricky, im not too well read on Tags, seeing as how you like the sub it might be some sort of Aquaracer?


----------



## Tickle (Jan 9, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> hmm tricky, im not too well read on Tags, seeing as how you like the sub it might be some sort of Aquaracer?


Aquaracer calibre 16 :thumb:

Clever dick :thumb::thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tickle said:


> No one has mentioned Zaino and i have just read a few posts which say its very good.
> 
> Getting more confused now help


Nobody mentioned zaino as you asked about waxes. Strictly speaking sealents/zaino have a different look to waxes. Sealents are glassy and sharp, but some say sterile where as waxes are warm and glow. It comes down to preference but usually colour and paint quality. When doing friends cars i usually only use sealents on whites or silvers or something we have run a machine over. If using a glaze i usually top with a wax to disguise any slight swirls and detract from the defects.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Tickle said:


> So its the Labour not the wax? Do you Travel for work Dave KG ?


It is indeed - the best finishes are born out out of good old hard work and skill behind a machine polisher... there's no shortcut, no workaround, no miracle product - just good old fashioned hard work, knowledge, skill and plenty of time 

I do travel, I've been known to go all over the country for detailing meets as I enjoy demonstrating and helping people in detailing.. but also, there are detailers who's work I know and trust that if I get far afield enquiries, I like to pass onto people I trust not to let people down


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Tickle said:


> No one has mentioned Zaino and i have just read a few posts which say its very good.
> 
> Getting more confused now help


You can't go wrong with Zaino, I would take it over just about any wax out there.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

you have good budget :thumb: if i can advise buy sample pots or sampler kit before you spend your money in something maybe you dont like after tested .

I have black pealscent car and this my favourite wax 
zymol Destiny 
Raceglaze 55 
victoria concourse wax
And blackfire sealant wet diamond 

IMHO chemicalguys EZ~ Creme W/ Acrylic Shine II best product to make flake pop :thumb:


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Tickle whereabouts are you located? If you are near or thereabouts of Dorset, please feel free to pop in to our head office and you can have a demo of Vintage or any of the other waxes we currently have open samples of. It's good to see them in use and have a quick play before you spend out, you may not get on with them and it would be a shame to waste a nice gift!

Kind regards,

Becky


----------

